
N3uro: A marketplace for brainwaves of people thinking about things - trentmc
http://www.n3uro.com
======
bpon
People collect autographs from the stars. Wouldn't it be cool to collect
brainscans as a unique autograph? Kevin Spacey, thinking in-character to Frank
Underwood or Stephen Colbert, as Stephen Colbert (pre-Late Night).

------
troymc
My brother made this as a sort of collectible conceptual art, for a hackathon
that happened this past weekend in Berlin.

------
quietplatypus
Great scam. Riffing off of this, there's probably a marketplace for a whole
bunch of stuff, incl. urine/blood/faecal/saliva samples correlated with
diet/exercise logs, handwriting, etc.

Never underestimate the modern idiot's tendency to ascribe any personality
trait some sort of scientific-sounding, "quantifiable" entity.

~~~
trentmc
Dude. This is art. No more, no less.

